# R15-500 after format nothing



## Jim Cottrill (May 19, 2007)

Did a front panel reset then did a format. After that the screen went black and that is all it will do. Can`t even force a download. Also the blue light on the power button is on no fan running and the hard drive is doing something because i can hear it and it is warm to the touch. Is there any way to get this thing working again? I have tried resetting and format with the same results. Any help greatly appreciated. Jim


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Nope. Sounds like it's dead, Jim.

Why did you originally perform a front panel reformat?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Jim Cottrill said:


> Did a front panel reset then did a format. After that the screen went black and that is all it will do. Can`t even force a download. Also the blue light on the power button is on no fan running and the hard drive is doing something because i can hear it and it is warm to the touch. Is there any way to get this thing working again? I have tried resetting and format with the same results. Any help greatly appreciated. Jim


The fan is temperature controlled comes on at 54C.Try uplugging the receiver for 30 seconds.Other than that contact Directv for a possible replacement.Good Luck! :welcome_s


----------



## Jim Cottrill (May 19, 2007)

This is an owned unit that has been replaced. Just trying to get it back up and running for a second dvr. since my last post i have been able to force a D/L. When it is setting up it gets to the signal page and freezes like it is not seeing a signal from the dish. I have hooked up another receiver and it works just fine. Is this unit having hardware trouble do you think?


----------



## Jim Cottrill (May 19, 2007)

More, It is stuck at step 6 of 9. Can`t do anything except go back to the prior screen. I have done a front panel reset, no help same problem. I have also forced another D/L same problem. I am thinking that this may be a hardware failure. This all started with the receiver not getting past 50 percent on the finding signal screen and rbr itself. Thanks Jim


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Agreed. It's dead.


----------



## TigersFanJJ (Feb 17, 2006)

I would try the reformat one more time, just to see if that will fix it. If not, call and get a replacement.

When reformatting, make sure to wait until after the "almost there, a few more seconds" screen. Then as soon as the screen turns black, hold the down arrow and record buttons on the front of the dvr until the record button lights up (about 15 seconds).


----------

